# Self assessment returns



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Quick question: As the 2 methods of sending a self assessment tax return have different deadline dates - paper one is 31st Oct and online is 31st January), how do the HMRC know which one anyone's working to?

For eg. someone's planning on using the online facility and the 31st Oct paper return deadline passes, they get issued the standard £100 penalty, but could claim they were working to the 31st Jan online date?

For years I sent a paper one in and got it back for the Oct deadline but last year for the first time I did mine online. Earlier this year instead of getting a pack with all the blank forms in like I'd normally receive, I only got sent a covering statement/letter, so does this mean the HMRC will know I'm doing mine online now and therefore have until Jan 31st?

Cheers


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ I would make a call, just to be on the safe side so that they know you are doing it online..

:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Yes, you're right mate :thumb: I've just been reading the small print on the HMRC site and it does say if you're down on their records as a 'paper' returner you'll get the blank forms and if you're registered as an online returner then you'll only get the 'Notice to Return', which is all I got.

http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/sa/deadlines-penalties.htm

Will still call anyway to make sure.

Cheers


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

The rule is quite simple really. It is up to you to submit your Tax Return in the correct format: if you want to submit a paper form you must do so by 31 October but if you want to do it online you have until 31 January 2011.

If HMRC did not send you a paper return then you have to request one in sufficient time to let you submit it by 31 October (the onus is entirely on you!)

Penalties will be issued:

a) if you submit a paper return after 31 October; or
b) if you submit an electronic form after 31 January 2011


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

If you want to file online you have to be registered for Filing by Internet before the 31st October and have already received your online PIN by then. You can then submit your return by 31st Jan.

Otherwise send your paper return by 31st October but as this falls on a Sunday an extra day or so may be allowed to avoid penalties


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

IanG said:


> If you want to file online you have to be registered for Filing by Internet before the 31st October and have already received your online PIN by then. You can then submit your return by 31st Jan.
> 
> Otherwise send your paper return by 31st October but as this falls on a Sunday an extra day or so may be allowed to avoid penalties


That's a bit of HMRC scaremongering to get people to register early. I know of some people who were still registering in January last year and getting their codes in time. However I wouldn't want to leave it that late!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

As long as either return is in before 31 January following the tax year, you will be fine. You do increase your chances of investigation if you are late with your paper (but before 31 Jan) but you wont be charged. All very unofficial of course.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

amiller said:


> You do increase your chances of investigation if you are late with your paper (but before 31 Jan) but you wont be charged. All very unofficial of course.


Are you sure


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I submitted mine online a few days ago to make sure :thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

After going to HMRC workshops over the last few months as I'm now self-employed. They take it as everyone is doing it online and send out a letter confirming you need to do it online. They only send out paper versions if further requested

drew


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

IanG said:


> Are you sure


I'm not sure about anything! :lol:


----------

